# Looking for a family friendly area & school



## Tinateapot (Jul 20, 2010)

Hi, we're moving to Dubai from the UK in a few months time and would love some advice about where to live and school our kids - aged 4 & 6. My husband will be working in Festival City so we don't want to commute too far to school or his workplace.

We'd like to live in a 4-bed villa/house, near other families, primarily for social reasons and to make it easier to make friends. Our housing allowance is AED 125,000 - is that reasonable? Where would be the best areas to live? Springs/Meadows and Arabian Ranches sound great on the threads and although distance wise they don't seem too far, google maps is telling me it could take hubby an hour and a half to get to work! I'm also not sure my budget would get us too much in these areas.

Any help would be really appreciated - at present v confused! Thank you.


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

125k would certainly get you a 3 bed in AR, it would get you a 4 bed in Mirdiff.

School wise, have you started speaking to schools yet, as the younger places get snapped up so fast here.

Hour and half to Festival City is over the top. From the Ranches around 25 - 35 mins.


----------



## hoochiemama (Jan 13, 2011)

Hi, I was wondering how you went with your quest for schools and accommodation - I am in exactly the same boat, looking at around 190KAED max for a villa (we have three kids) and schools as well which is worrying me as it is clear that getting in is difficult. Aranbian Ranches and Green Community look good to me - am arrangig a visit in the next month to check everything out and will hopefully make some progress - would love some feedback !


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

Tinateapot said:


> Hi, we're moving to Dubai from the UK in a few months time and would love some advice about where to live and school our kids - aged 4 & 6. My husband will be working in Festival City so we don't want to commute too far to school or his workplace.
> 
> We'd like to live in a 4-bed villa/house, near other families, primarily for social reasons and to make it easier to make friends. Our housing allowance is AED 125,000 - is that reasonable? Where would be the best areas to live? Springs/Meadows and Arabian Ranches sound great on the threads and although distance wise they don't seem too far, google maps is telling me it could take hubby an hour and a half to get to work! I'm also not sure my budget would get us too much in these areas.
> 
> Any help would be really appreciated - at present v confused! Thank you.


Springs are 3 bed Townhouses (like a Terraced house) within your budget and close to DBS School. 30 mins to Festival City.
Meadows is way over your budget (smallest 4 beds are dhs.190k+)
Arabian Ranches - you may get a 3 bed but you may not get the kids into the only school there - JESS it is very popular.
Mirdif is your best place for a 4 bed in your budget - there is a British School there.
and close to Festival City.


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

Just realised its an old thread - I hate it when that happens


----------



## hoochiemama (Jan 13, 2011)

thanks for that, also its 190k just for housing, schooling is in another pot. Arabian ranches does look fantastic, would love to get into that school so we'll see. Maybe I can stretch the housing out a little as well


----------



## ashsid (Feb 27, 2011)

well i think you are getting really good allowance for accommodation,well you should find something Jumeirah because some really good schools, resturents and night activities there.

if you need have other question please feel free to ask me

Ash


----------



## R666 (Feb 23, 2011)

hey, i think u can find great deal for housing on `dubizzle', for school, it's better if you personally visit each and every school, you would feel comfortable with the right school too put your kids. repton is one of the best and is not very far from arabian ranches.


----------

